# Wart Snip Exicision



## pegjoh5746 (Oct 30, 2017)

My provider documented snip excision of 25 warts on the right and left neck. I've read conflicting information about how to code this. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## ellzeycoding (Oct 30, 2017)

It's not a destruction, as is typically done... freezing, chemical, laser, electrocautery.

It's not an excision.   Excision is defined as full-thickness (through the dermis) removal of a lesion, including margins, and includes simple (non-layered) closure when performed.  You most likely aren't going deep enough (through the dermis) and measuring margins, etc.

Can't use shave removal codes as the scissors don't meet definition of "shave"

Can't use skin tag removal codes. Only used for skin tags.

It's more like a paring of the wart, which there is no CPT code for.

Therefore, you could code as 17999 (Miscellaneous procedure).  Submit it with an operative report and notes.


----------



## pegjoh5746 (Nov 9, 2017)

*Benchmark Code?*

Thank you for the help. What benchmark code would you recommend? 11057?


----------



## ellzeycoding (Nov 9, 2017)

11200/11201 or 11057

The procedure is more like skin tag removal.


----------

